# quick release clamps



## gofer (17 Nov 2011)

Hi All 
I have brought quick release clamps from Mike (as recommended in a previous post) but they have a 6mm thread, my holders are 4 mm supplied by Hegner . 
Mike can not help!. Has any one any advive. 
Barrie


----------



## Chippygeoff (17 Nov 2011)

Hi Barry.

This is a hard one. Have you got the Axy AWFS 18. The thing is Hegner don't use the same size on all of their machines, so i have been lead to believe from previous post. I would think the safest course of action would be to contact hegner and see if they have any 4mm. I know it's a pain in the proverbial.


----------



## DaveyP (18 Nov 2011)

Hi Barrie
Mikes quick release is to replace the big silver knob that comes with the Hegner quick clamp, if your clamps are not the ones as shown in the previous post then as you have found out.. they don't fit.

Options.. include drilling / tapping or reducing the screw size on mikes lever, or maybe just getting a new clamp from Hegner

HM0450 Quick Clamp for Piercework http://www.hegner.co.uk/catalog/search. ... rds=HM0450


----------



## gofer (18 Nov 2011)

Thanks for advice, I will get some new clamps from Hegner.
Barrie


----------



## DaveyP (18 Nov 2011)

Well done Barrie ... I promise you won't regret it


----------



## tinytim1458 (2 Dec 2011)

just something for some people that would love to have quick release clamps on their scroll saw's have found 1 or 2 uk sites that sell them their maybe others as well as parts for any fixtures or jigs you might want to make. They also do printed catalogues so if you fancy a browse through a catalogue rather than online you can do that to. The quick release clamps range from £3 to whatever depending on what sizes and what thread lengths you want. They do a few M4 (4mm) quick release clamps which some people would like to get hold of thread sizes from 16mm to 50mm on some clamps also button and loads of other clamps available to. Anyway the sites are
http://www.wdsltd.co.uk
http://www.mitsumi.co.uk
Hope these sites help someone as much as they have helped me.
On a quick note the quick release clamps are in catalogue 2 of the mitsumi catalogues (they send you two when you order) 
Thanks tim


----------

